# See Mårvann bei Vatnestrøm



## bushracer (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und würde mich über ein paar Expertenmeinungen sehr freuen!

-----------------------------------------------

Und zwar werden meine Freundin und ich im Juni diesen Jahres 2 Wochen Urlaub in einem Ferienhaus in Südnorwegen machen. Das Ferienhaus liegt an einem kleinen See namens Mårvann in der Nähe von Vatnestrøm (ca. 200m X 300m) . Ganz in der Nähe liegt auch der große See Oggevatn.

Besonders freue ich mich auf das Angeln im eigenen See! Um mich etwas besser vorbereiten zu können habe ich bereits über den Ferienhausvermieter Kontakt zu dem Hausbesitzer aufgenommen und ihm etliche Fragen zum Angeln im See gestellt (per E-Mail). 
Ich habe ausdrücklich dannach gefragt welche Fische in dem See beheimatet sind und beangelt werden können. Dazu habe ich eine ganze Liste geschrieben, inklusive Englischer und sogar Norwegischer Fischbezeichnungen (in der Hoffnung eine möglichst ausführliche Antwort zu bekommen).

Nun bin ich etwas irritiert, denn die Antwort fiel extrem kurz aus: "Im See kann man Forellen fangen."

Mehr nicht?!? :c
Ich habe mir total auf das Hechtangeln gefreut. Nur deshalb habe ich darauf bestanden, dass wir eine Hütte an einem derart keinen See mieten. (schlechteres Panorama, aber dafür einfacher zu befischen :g)

Vielleicht fiel die Antowort des Norwegers auch garnicht so knapp aus, sondern die Sachbearbeiterin des Ferienhausanbieters war einfach nur zu faul mehr zu übersetzen. In jedem Fall muss ich den Hüttenbesitzer als Informationquelle abschreiben.

----------------------------------------------
Kann mir Jemand von euch etwas zu diesem See / zu dieser Region sagen? Auch einige fundierte Aussagen zum Süßwasserangeln in dieser Region Norwegens würden mir sehr weiterhelfen.
--> Gibt es dort generell einen guten Hechtbestand? ...
--> Falls es dort wirklich hauptsächlich Forellen gibt, wie beangele ich sie am besten? (spinnen, schleppen vom Boot, Schwimmer mit Maden, ...)

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Viele Grüße
Bushracer


----------



## bushracer (7. März 2009)

*AW: See Mårvann bei Vatnestrøm*

Kennt denn keiner diesen See oder zumindest diese Region?

Viele Grüße
Bushracer


----------



## Norlyr (7. März 2009)

*AW: See Mårvann bei Vatnestrøm*

Hallo bushracer,

leider kann ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber ich denke du wirst in dieser Ecke Norwegens eher auf Hecht verzichten muessen.|kopfkrat

Ich hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und so scheint es im Oggevatn einen Bestand an Forelle, Bachsaibling und Barsch zu geben.

Beangeln kannst du diese alle selbstverstændlich mit der Fliege, aber auch mit kleinen Spinnern, Blinkern oder Wobblern. Naturkøder gehen natuerlich auch, z.B. ein Wuermchen hinterm Sbirolino o.Æ.

Bei grøsseren Gewæssern wuerde ich auf alle Fælle versuchen mir ein Boot zu mieten. Frag auch einfach mal die Einheimsichen nach Tipps zum Angeln, die Norweger sind da ja bekannt hilfsbereit.

Ich wuensch euch einen schønen Urlaub (auch ohne Hecht)!


----------



## bushracer (11. März 2009)

*AW: See Mårvann bei Vatnestrøm*

Hallo Tobi,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, deine Internetrecherche und die guten Tips!

Ich werde mich wohl damit anfreunden, dass ich in unserem See keine Hechte fangen kann. 
--> Freue mich aber trotzdem riesig auf den Urlaub und freilebende Norwegische Forellen sind ja auch eine super Sache |rolleyes.


Viele Grüße
Bushracer


----------

